# Gisele Bundchen - On the Runway at the Sao Paulo Fashion Week in Brazil 08.01.2010 x3



## Tokko (10 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## bolle006 (10 Jan. 2010)

Nice Pics,
von DER TRAUMFRAU!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Q (11 Jan. 2010)

:drip: Giselle wie nett! :thumbup: Danke fürs Posten!


----------



## canil (3 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## giunky (14 Feb. 2010)

Many thanks !


----------

